# Jihadist Video Shows Boy Beheading Man



## muskrat89 (20 Apr 2007)

From Breitbart.com      http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8OKGBA80&show_article=1



> KILI FAQIRAN, Pakistan (AP) - The boy with the knife looks barely 12. In a high-pitched voice, he denounces the bound, blindfolded man before him as an American spy. Then he hacks off the captive's head to cries of "God is great!" and hoists it in triumph by the hair.
> A video circulating in Pakistan records the grisly death of Ghulam Nabi, a Pakistani militant accused of betraying a top Taliban official who was killed in a December airstrike in Afghanistan.
> 
> An Associated Press reporter confirmed Nabi's identity by visiting his family in Kili Faqiran, their remote village in southwestern Pakistan.
> ...


----------



## benl (22 Apr 2007)

Apparantly the Taliban "can" sink even lower...who knew ???


----------



## warspite (22 Apr 2007)

I'm truly disgusted..... I mean truly truly disgusted.....


----------



## Juvat (26 Apr 2007)

Truly disgusting.  I am glad, however that regular Afghans are not praising such vile acts committed by a brainwashed youngster in the name of a terrorist organization.

Afghans enraged over Taliban video
Reuters 

April 26, 2007 at 8:50 AM EST

SPIN BOLDAK, Afghanistan — A Taliban video of a 12-year-old boy beheading a man accused of spying has angered many Afghans, drawing condemnation from tribal and religious leaders.

"It's very wrong for the Taliban to use a small boy to behead a man," religious teacher Mullah Attullah told Reuters on Thursday. "I appeal to the Taliban to please stop this because non-Muslims will think Islam is a cruel and terrorist religion.

"The Taliban do not follow the laws of Islam."

The video released this week shows the boy in a camouflage jacket and a white headband using a knife to behead a blindfolded man accused of being a spy for foreign forces as men cry "Allahu Akbar! (God is Great)."

The Taliban frequently behead suspected spies and often release video footage of the act.

A tribal leader in the south, the Taliban's heartland, said the beheading was un-Islamic.

"The Taliban are doing very bad things and it is against Islam to behead a man by a very young boy," Haji Saeed Jan told Reuters.

"Islam does not allow anyone to behead any man. The Taliban show the wrong image of Islam to the world. We condemn this."

In the border town of Spin Boldak, near Pakistan, a young man, Abdul Ghafur, was appalled by the footage.

"After I watched this, I could not eat any food for two days," he said. Some television stations broadcast clips from the footage.

Taliban commander Mullah Hayatullah Khan said the Taliban would kill anyone helping foreign forces in order to protect their guerrilla fighters.

"We showed the beheading video to warn others," he said by satellite phone from a secret location.

Asked why the Taliban used a boy, he said:

"We want to tell the non-Muslims that our youngsters are also mujahedeen (holy warriors) and fight with us against you."

"These youngsters will be our Holy War commanders in the future and continue the jihad for freedom. Islam allow boys and women to do jihad against occupying non-Muslim troops and their spies and puppets."

Last year was the bloodiest since U.S.-led forces ousted the Taliban in 2001, and many security analysts expect this year to be worse, with the Taliban and other militant groups bolstered by money from another record opium crop.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070426.wafghslay0426/BNStory/International/home


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2007)

Wow, not cool at all. At least, as said, the regular populace of Afghanistan don't applaud this act of murder.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Wow, not cool at all. At least, as said, the regular populace of Afghanistan don't applaud this act of murder.


True, but maybe not because it depicted murder, but:
"*It's very wrong * for the Taliban *to use a small boy to behead a man*," religious teacher Mullah Attullah told Reuters on Thursday. "I appeal to the Taliban to please stop this because non-Muslims will think Islam is a cruel and terrorist religion."
My question: is it then okay to use a grown man to behead a man?  Would people think Islam is "a cruel and terrorist religion" because someone was beheaded, or because a boy was used to behead someone?


My next question: is that quote accurate?  Was it translated properly?


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> My question: is it then okay to use a grown man to behead a man?


By my view, no. But that is just me.



			
				Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> My next question: is that quote accurate?  Was it translated properly?


Maybe, but it do make some sense, you could say.


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Apr 2007)

> Taliban commander Mullah Hayatullah Khan said the Taliban would kill anyone helping foreign forces in order to protect their guerrilla fighters. "We showed the beheading video to warn others," he said by satellite phone from a secret location".



Maybe when he uses his phone, the US can drop a couple of 2000lbs bombs on him  ;D 

(EW guys, it is possable to locate him by said means right ???)


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (26 Apr 2007)

The scum taliban must be pretty desperate when they have to resort to recruiting 12 year old children to do their dirty work. Totally disgusting

 No wonder the world is turning its back on them, they finnaly see what they actually are. "Scum", dirty rotten evil scumbags" and they say their holy warriors, their god is satan himself and I hope he has a place for everyone of those scumbags.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Apr 2007)

I am sure our "war crime law experts" are rushing to submit a report ot the Hague about this. Right........Oh they are to busy going after O'Conner, right well that takes guts not like going to Pakistan and confronting the Taliban over their war crimes.


----------



## Jon-G (26 Apr 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> True, but maybe not because it depicted murder, but:
> "*It's very wrong * for the Taliban *to use a small boy to behead a man*," religious teacher Mullah Attullah told Reuters on Thursday. "I appeal to the Taliban to please stop this because non-Muslims will think Islam is a cruel and terrorist religion."
> My question: is it then okay to use a grown man to behead a man?  Would people think Islam is "a cruel and terrorist religion" because someone was beheaded, or because a boy was used to behead someone?



To be fair, he also says this:



> "Islam does not allow anyone to behead any man. The Taliban show the wrong image of Islam to the world. We condemn this."



I don't believe Islam is a religion of terror or violence. That is just inviting an unanswerable debate over our opinions though. 

This situation, and indeed, any situation where someone's life is taken like this is disgusting. It makes me feel very uneasy to read this article, and genuinely disturbed.


----------



## Gardiners1 (26 Apr 2007)

This is obviously a horrible act committed by savages.  The only good thing out of it is with every day Afghans openly condemning this act it may help win the battle for "hearts and minds".


----------

